# How to stop the e-mails?



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

they keep rolling in and a big PIA. please stop sending them. i have to delete them by the hundreds sometimes.


----------



## GB (May 18, 2005)

Which emails are you talking about? If you mean the emails that say someone has responded to a post then you can click on "Quick Links" then "Edit Options". You can change the email settings from there. If you still get emails then as they come in there will be a link on each one that says something like "click here to unsubscribe". Let me know if that is not what you are talking about.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 18, 2005)

Like GB said luvs - this is a setting that you control, not us.  Just follow his directions.  If you have any trouble let us know.


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

thank you guys. those are the ones, GB! of course i wouldn't mind personal e-mail, it's just those ones.
whew, thought i was going to have to just tape the delete button down for an hour or two.


----------



## GB (May 18, 2005)

LOL Luvs  
Glad I could help!


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2005)

And just in case you want to mass delete stuff in your Inbox luvs, hit shift and the down button to highlight the whole pile you want to delete. MUCH quicker!


----------



## luvs (May 21, 2005)

thanks, Alix!


----------

